# Sores & scabs on feet & legs?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I noticed Star had a raw looking spot on her front foot near the middle of her toes.
I picked her foot up and noticed sores, and felt sores and scabs. She has them on all 4 feet going up to her knees! 
I didn't check Junior her 2 1/2 week old adopted baby, but I'm worried he has them too.

Think it could be mites? or something else?

Any ideas what we should try first? Poor girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I really don't know but I had a doe who stood in an ant bed once and she had ant bites that were pretty bad(fire ants) they got a little scabby looking


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they waxy scabs & in her heels too?
Treat with Ivermectin cattle pour on topically to affected areas every 21 days till clear.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Leg mites,We treat with injectable ivermectin every 11 to 14 days, We used 3 cc's per 100lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, they are everywhere going up to her knees/hocks. I noticed she has been itching her feet lately, and pulled some hair out on the front foot where I noticed it was raw. I'd get pictures but you can't tell just by looking at her that anything is wrong until you get real close, and then put your hands on her.

I don't have the pour on, but I can certainly give her an injection of Ivermectin.
I need to check her buckling. If he happens to have them how should we treat him? He's only 2 1/2 weeks old. 

Is there anything I can put on her legs to help with the itching? or will the Ivermectin help that pretty quickly? Poor baby girl, I wish I had noticed this sooner  With all the stress she has been under it wouldn't surprise me it's mites, after losing her babies and that horrible ordeal with trying to deliver them, her looking for them, etc. She's so happy now with her adopted baby, I wish everything else would leave her alone.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> Leg mites,We treat with injectable ivermectin every 11 to 14 days, We used 3 cc's per 100lbs.


Thanks that's what I'll do! What about her 2 1/2 week old, is it safe to give him any if he has any scabs? Should be dose him anyway to keep him from getting them? Or just leave him be? We've only dealt with this one time years ago but can't remember how we treated it, those kids were 3-4 weeks old too I believe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby Star . She's been through enough already !!
I hope the treatment clears it all up quickly. 
How can they get this ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks that's what I'll do! What about her 2 1/2 week old, is it safe to give him any if he has any scabs? Should be dose him anyway to keep him from getting them? Or just leave him be? We've only dealt with this one time years ago but can't remember how we treated it, those kids were 3-4 weeks old too I believe.


We had them last year in the herd, spread like wild fire. We had to treat all the does and 45 kids. I would for sure treat the buckling. It burns really bad, and we gave the shots in the armpit area. That seemed to help some.

Also you may need to put some cream on her legs, We really like NuStock, but any sulfer dip for mites might help her heal up if it is that bad. 
Our vet said he has seen a few cases that didn;t respond to the ivermectin and then they have to be dipped, and it is a smelly messy job.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The buckling is fine, nothing on him, no sores, leisions nothing. I couldn't even imagine it being anything else, she's pretty much been in her stall unless she's out in the barn area. I checked a few others and didn't feel anything. We'll check everyone's legs and ankles when we feed. 
BTW, when our babies had it a long time ago <first kids>, no one else got it.

Laura - from what I understand they typically get them if their immune system has been compromised/have weak immune systems - like babies for example. In this case, Star has been through so much stress in the last month I guess it's no surprise this would happen to her of all goats. Thankfully Junior seems fine. We'll keep an eye on everyone, now we'll have to rub all the babies down just to ease our worries!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh hoosier I'm sorry, it's time for a break for you, sending healthy vibes to you :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! At least I found it now before it got worse! 

I don't know what kind of topical I could put on it, but it does seem we used Permectrin based dust on the kids that had mites and that took care of them, so I wonder if tomorrow, I should spray her legs with permectrin spray IF it warms up? I don't have any powder  Or would it possibly irritate her too much?

Anything else I could use? 

Between this and Ithma's bum foot, geesh! but I have faith that it'll all get better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it normal for her to itch more now than before she got the Ivermectin?

The sun has finally decided to show itself, and it's warming up so as soon as I get some energy I'm going out and spraying her legs real good with permectrin spray.

With trying to get over this sickness, my lungs just hurt today from working and breathing the cold air this morning. Gotta take it easy


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It may be that the mites are more active since you gave the ivermectin and trying to find a food source that won't kill them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

crocee said:


> It may be that the mites are more active since you gave the ivermectin and trying to find a food source that won't kill them.


Thanks! She's outside, and not close enough to the other goats so hopefully if that's the case no one else gets them. I'm going to go out in a minute and spray her legs real good.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know when a dog has fleas and you use a flea treatment on them the fleas become super active trying to get away from the offending substance. This is what made me thing of it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

crocee said:


> I know when a dog has fleas and you use a flea treatment on them the fleas become super active trying to get away from the offending substance. This is what made me thing of it.


Thanks! I am sure that's what it is, because I only seen her occassionally itching her feet, and today she was digging at them, and they are raw and awful looking 
I sprayed her real good with permectrin spray, and she seemed to not itch after that. I'll check again tomorrow and spray her legs again.

I'm not sure what I can put on them to help them heal. I really can't think of anything I have on hand other than I might still have some corn huskers lotion but not sure that would help or make it worse?
I don't have vaseline, or anything like that either.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What about Bag Balm ? Or maybe that would irritate it more :/


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think bag balm would hurt. Its for all sorts of things, including superficial wounds.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I don't have any, but I'll see if my husband can bring some home when he gets off of work. I feel bad for her, it' has to be really sore. I'll look in my goat stuff and see if I have anything else, look up in the medicine cabinet too.


----------

